# Bild aus Mysql Blob in Webseite einbinden



## JanSchumacher (11. Sep 2007)

Hallo Leute,

bin neu hier und habe leider gleich am anfang eine frage!

Kann man mit Java ein Bild welches aus einem Blob kommt auf einer Webseite darstellen?

Wenn ja könnt ihr mir dann auch verraten wie das geht?

Viele Grüße

Jan Schumacher


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2007)

Wie gedenkst du Java auf der Webseite zu benutzen? Webservice? Applet? Oder vielleicht doch PHP (wobei du dann hier im falschen Forum wärst).

- Alex


----------



## JanSchumacher (11. Sep 2007)

Hey alex0801,

hehe gute frage^^ Ich benutze Tomcat und JSP. Ich frage mich nur die ganze Zeit ob das Funktioniert. Da ich ja (um meinen gedanken mal freien lauf zu lassen) ein <img> tag benötige und er da einen festen Pfad will. Ich weis selber nicht so genau wie (ob) das zu realisieren ist. Wenn es nicht geht werde ich das wohl anders Regeln, indem ich die Bilder auf der Festplatte vom Server speicher und nur die Pfade zu den Bilder in der Datenbank ablege.

Viele Grüße

Jan Schumacher


----------



## sparrow (11. Sep 2007)

JanSchumacher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn es nicht geht werde ich das wohl anders Regeln, indem ich die Bilder auf der Festplatte vom Server speicher und nur die Pfade zu den Bilder in der Datenbank ablege.



Es geht zwar auch mit einem Blob, die hier von dir beschriebene Vorgehensweise finde ich aber besser.


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2007)

Bin in JSP nicht so fit, aber in PHP kann man im IMG-Tag eine PHP-File als Bildquelle angeben. Die PHP-File liefert dann die notwendigen Daten für's Bild. Die Daten müssen sich natürlich als Bilddaten für den Browser zu erkennen geben. PHP macht das über den Header:



> header("Content-Type:  image/jpeg");



Wenn du also eine JSP-File basteln kannst, die statt HTML die Daten des Bildes zurückliefert und das auch entsprechend im Header bekannt gemacht wird, dann sollte das gehen. 

- Alex


----------



## JanSchumacher (11. Sep 2007)

Ich denke ich mache es auch mit den Pfaden. Aber nur mal Interesse halber... Wie funktioniert das mit nem Blob???


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2007)

Ein BLOB ist ja quasi nix anderes als die Datei selbst, nur eben abgespeichert in der DB  (so quasi). Also BLOB auslesen und Daten in eine File zurückschieben.

Oder hab ich BLOB da falsch verstanden?


----------



## sparrow (11. Sep 2007)

Seh ich auch so.
Ich glaube bei Java kommt aus einem Blob über JDBC eine ByteArray raus.
Du könntest also einen Controller schreiben der auf der einen Seite die Anfrage nach dem Bild entegegen nimmt, im Hintergrund die Anfrage selektiert und dann entweder das ByteArray zurück gibt oder einen Stream öffnet der dann entsprechend von der Anfragenden Stelle gecastet werden muss.


----------



## JanSchumacher (11. Sep 2007)

Das ist ja umständlich... Ich machs mit den Pfaden!

Danke für die Tips!

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2007)

JanSchumacher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist ja umständlich...



-> Ansichtssache


----------

